# Tadpole Trolley / Work Station / Storage area



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Spent a week building this for our growing population of tads. Much nicer to view/clean/feed tads. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Galactonotus



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful setup! what a great way to care for those tads! Make me one?? haha


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

Very classy. My wife would be pissed if I used quality furniture for my hobby.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Tropicaldarts said:


> Very classy. My wife would be pissed if I used quality furniture for my hobby.


Or maybe she would be more tolerant! I know my significant other would...


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

I would hope so. I think it's cool (well organized). Easy access for feedings and water changes.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing set up....

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks great. Custom build or modified display case? Either way it's a great idea


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome set up. What are you housing the tads in.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I want one looks nice 

~N8


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Custom built. Idea came to me a couple of months ago and I couldn't wait for the chance to build it. Still have to make the doors for the bottom storage area. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tads are in 4"x4"x4" glass cubes that we get from the dollar store. They fit together nice to maximize space. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

wow, that truly is custom built?? You have major talent Bern! you could make serious money with ideas and a gift like that!


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ya, thanks, but alas, unfortunately I'm kind of the "starving artist" type. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are some build pics. 








































Tads used to be in the bottom area and were a pain to work at. Going to turn the bottom section into grow outs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Bern0 said:


> Tads are in 4"x4"x4" glass cubes that we get from the dollar store. They fit together nice to maximize space.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Dollar store as in dollar tree or like dollar general. I totally want those.lol.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

http://youtu.be/iBaTJmmC5cg



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally got around to building and installing the 4 storage doors on the tad trolley. 











Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Amazing setup you have there. Great job!

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------

